# John Letters for newbie



## Scouser (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi all

Started playing golf once a month recently.  Playing with a package set that I got years ago but now want my first "real" set visited direct golf to look at Nike Slingshots as I like the idea of the hybrids but was also shown the John Letters T9+ set.  Gonna go back and have a play with them next week but just read a post that says they steer you to JL... i would expect most shops to work on a mark up so dont really mind that.  

But are they any good and any ideas/ suggestions.  I wanna go to DG for their pay monthly option.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 17, 2011)

Just make sure you get what you want, not what they want you to have. Go and hit all the clubs in your price range then pick the ones you like. Do not be presured.

On the JL, I am a snob and would not even hit them, but you may love them. If you dont love them make it clear. Infact I would make it clear from the off that you know that they would like you to have them as you know they get good mark up. If its not true I am sure they will tell you.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi 

Thanks for the reply.  I guess I knew the response would be get would you like and can hit.   But I had never heard of JL till they said about them so wasnt sure....Nevada Bobs and AG dont even appear to stock them.

Think ill do what you say and just try every club in my price range.

Thanks


----------



## GB72 (Feb 17, 2011)

More than just a good mark up, I thing DG own the John Letters name now and this is their own lable. The prices are not that much lower though. I you like the JL clubs go with them but if funds are tight try Benross, MD or Wilson Staff who all do great clubs at good prices. Trouble is, from what I remember, DG do not stock many of these brands.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 17, 2011)

hmmmm... I know the idea is to go with what you like....

I play cricket and would never by a bat that i didnt like the feel of my concern is now not knowing where to go DG...Nevada Bobs or AG.... I liked the look of the Nike set but haven hit them yet and the pay monthly interest free.

I think my concern is not wanting to get ripped off and get decent advice.

I know all this has been said before decisions decisions and now more manufactures have been mentioned lol

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 17, 2011)

I think your best recorse is to let them know you know what your on about. I dont mean be rude at all but make them aware that you know that JL are there own brand and your willing to try them but not be mugged off.

This sort of topic comes up alot and is usualy about AG and its seems to me they do it to the high handicapers more than the mid and low handicapers.

Your a serious buyer who wants to spend money, you want honest advice and are aware of the brands.

Tell you what, look at there web site, write in here what clubs they sell that are in your price range and people in here can tell you what they know about them.

Its a starter for ten and you can show you know your shiz when you go shopping.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Alex as i say im confident that i will know what feels right cos of playin and coaching another sport so im no mug there (i admit i cant hit that little white thing though!!!!)

But just not sure about the brands and how resepceted they are or the shops other than AG although this is my first post ive done the research been looking at the website for two months now lol

ok here goes 

N BOBS 

Benross VX Proto Combo Iron Set (Steel Shaft)Â£276

Benross Mens VX6 Irons (Steel Shaft)Â£205

MD Golf SuperStrong Combo Iron Set (Steel/Graphite) 2011

MD Golf Seve Icon Oversize Irons (Steel Shaft)
Â£250

Wilson Staff Di11 Irons (Steel Shaft)
Â£286

Wilson Prostaff CX Combo Iron Set (Steel/Graphite)
Â£234

Wilson Staff Ci7 Irons (Steel Shaft)
Â£230

Nike Mens SlingShot Mixed Irons (Steel Shaft) 2010
Â£285

Nike CCi Cast Irons Set (Steel Shaft)
Â£408Â£254


Ok i give up N Bobs have loads in my price range...if any one rated N bobs can they let me know cos ill just pay on a credit card....they are probably the least mentioned shop which is either a good or bad thing!!!

Thanks again


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 17, 2011)

I think its just cos there is less off them (NBs)

Last question before I look at your selection. How old are you and are you fit and healthy?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 17, 2011)

34 ....no handicap and going around in about 114 (no laughs please my swing varies from middle of fairway to very very very very deep in the woods or the deepest water on the course

as for physical fitness i can walk 


Thanks for the time


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Alex as i say im confident that i will know what feels right cos of playin and coaching another sport so im no mug there (i admit i cant hit that little white thing though!!!!)

But just not sure about the brands and how resepceted they are or the shops other than AG although this is my first post ive done the research been looking at the website for two months now lol

ok here goes 

N BOBS 

Benross VX Proto Combo Iron Set (Steel Shaft)Â£276

Benross Mens VX6 Irons (Steel Shaft)Â£205

MD Golf SuperStrong Combo Iron Set (Steel/Graphite) 2011

MD Golf Seve Icon Oversize Irons (Steel Shaft)
Â£250

Wilson Staff Di11 Irons (Steel Shaft)
Â£286

Wilson Prostaff CX Combo Iron Set (Steel/Graphite)
Â£234

Wilson Staff Ci7 Irons (Steel Shaft)
Â£230

Nike Mens SlingShot Mixed Irons (Steel Shaft) 2010
Â£285

Nike CCi Cast Irons Set (Steel Shaft)
Â£408Â£254


Ok i give up N Bobs have loads in my price range...if any one rated N bobs can they let me know cos ill just pay on a credit card....they are probably the least mentioned shop which is either a good or bad thing!!!

Thanks again
		
Click to expand...


Wont do much wrong with any of these sets . Just make sure you get the right shafts for yourself.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 17, 2011)

Cheers Owen so you think all of those are decent...is that cos of the names or cos i cant hit the ball straight!!!!!


----------



## chris661 (Feb 17, 2011)

Cheers Owen so you think all of those are decent...is that cos of the names or cos i cant hit the ball straight!!!!!    

Click to expand...

I wouldn't go mental to start with, when you get a few lessons and start to get some form of repeatable swing then look at get something more suitable. Whatever you get now you will end up changing in a while.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Chris

i thought about this I bought a starter set years ago and want something that feels a bit better now to be honest i hit a mizzi hybrid of the fairway and had never felt anything like it....im stopping short of buying and playing a whole round with one club


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok so everything I say is my opinion but I try to make it an educated one. You are a young man(same age as me) so you donâ€™t need graphite shafts in your irons, though if you get a hybrid set the hybrids will probably come with graphite.

Benross VX Proto Combo Iron Set â€“ I like these, I looked at them myself at one time. They have perimeter weighing like the very popular and expensive Callaway X20/22/24. They are a budget brand but get lots of good write ups and are respected among forum members.

Benross Mens VX6 Irons not as much money, not as much tech same brand as above so you know where we are at with that.

MD Golf SuperStrong Combo Iron Set â€“ MD are maybe the best of the budget brands, they have huge respect here on the forum for all standards of golfers. You donâ€™t often read a bad word about MD in the golf community as a whole. Again perimeter waited for and a deep cavity for forgiveness.  I bet the hybrids in this set are great.

MD Golf Seve Icon Oversize Irons -  they are oversized to help you get the ball up but a more classic style. If that looks good for your eye then maybe these are for you, but I would guess you may hit the above better at the start but its marginal. 

Wilson Staff Di11 Irons -  I am a big fan, high quality and a reasonable price. I used Wilsons for years and they were everything I wanted. 

Wilson Prostaff CX Combo Iron Set â€“ I would get the Ci7 over these every day of the week.

Wilson Staff Ci7 Irons - I think you could keep there from 28-12 handicap or more. These and there predecessors have helped golfers going back years and are an iron you can trust.


Nike Mens SlingShot Mixed Irons â€“ I hate Nike golf stuff but thatâ€™s just me, they are well respected so no worries there and I have to say, they look good. I would be hitting them to see if I were you.

Nike CCi Cast Irons Set -  classic look, wide sole to aid the newer player, another must hit I would say.

As has been said, nothing wrong with anything on this list so get out and hit them all. I think the high lights are Benross VX Proto Combo Iron Set, MD Golf SuperStrong Combo Iron Set, Wilson Staff Ci7 Irons, Nike CCi Cast Irons Set.


Anything else you see, feel free to ask.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow thanks for the detailed response i really appreciate it and i know where you are coming from with the "its my opinion" comment and i respect that.  I think its of to Nevada bobs then and on my credit card   but at least if the shop has half those options ill have a few sets to play with.  the the other post said i dont think DG had many if any of these sets.  I might even print your post of and say a "mate" recommended i try these just in case they have their "mark up" sets.

Any other comments about the sets or NB would be welcomed.

Thanks for the time


----------



## chris661 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Chris

i thought about this I bought a starter set years ago and want something that feels a bit better now to be honest i hit a mizzi hybrid of the fairway and had never felt anything like it....im stopping short of buying and playing a whole round with one club   

Click to expand...

What you have just now will be good enough, me I would spend this season getting a few lessons and working on it then around october time go get fitted if thats what you want and it gives you the winter to get even more lessons and used to the new sticks.

I dont know if you would really save money getting fitted AFTER buying.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Chris

i thought about this I bought a starter set years ago and want something that feels a bit better now to be honest i hit a mizzi hybrid of the fairway and had never felt anything like it....im stopping short of buying and playing a whole round with one club   

Click to expand...


It does not take long to work out that Mizuno are the daddy then HU!!


----------



## Scouser (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry Chris

This is were i get confused. Places say they will custom fit for height and wrist to floor height....i know this is probably not true custom fit but surly better than nothing?? DG also said they would custom fit for the life of the club for a one of payment of Â£30???


----------



## Scouser (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Chris

i thought about this I bought a starter set years ago and want something that feels a bit better now to be honest i hit a mizzi hybrid of the fairway and had never felt anything like it....im stopping short of buying and playing a whole round with one club   

Click to expand...


It does not take long to work out that Mizuno are the daddy then HU!!
		
Click to expand...


No it didnt i absolutely creamed it ...technically speaking of course ....but even i know i couldnt hit blades and would be stupid spending that much money!!!!


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry Chris

This is were i get confused. Places say they will custom fit for height and wrist to floor height....i know this is probably not true custom fit but surly better than nothing?? DG also said they would custom fit for the life of the club for a one of payment of Â£30???
		
Click to expand...

wrist to floor (w/f) height is the key, your height is immaterial. standard clubs are made for a w/f of 27 inches. If you are outside of this it makes a difference to way the club impacts the ground. more than 27 you are likely to be nearer the toe, shorter nearer the heel.

two ways to address this (controversy alert!); one is to bend the club, (more upright if you are off the toe, flatter if off the heel) - this is risky with most cast clubs as they can break - they will sell you the club <u>before</u> they bend it! the most you can bend any club is 4 deg (Ping), most less than that.

the other way (and how I was just fitted) is to change the shaft, longer = up, shorter = flatter. (1/2 in. = 1 deg). 

generally you can only bend a club once.

you must also be fitted to the right shaft flex for your swing speed. There is no industry standard so one man's Regular could be anothers Stiff.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks for that viscount did you get your clubs from NB don't think i like the idea of clubs being bent after i have paid for them...what guarantee is there that i will hit them as well as before the bend....

didn realise it would be this hard to pick a set of clubs...even after a lot of searching on this site i still find even more strange things in golf and ways to be riped off


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks for that viscount did you get your clubs from NB don't think i like the idea of clubs being bent after i have paid for them...what guarantee is there that i will hit them as well as before the bend....

didn realise it would be this hard to pick a set of clubs...even after a lot of searching on this site i still find even more strange things in golf and ways to be riped off 

Click to expand...


A pro bending a club to fit you is standard practice. After a few years I will even go back and have all mine checked and bent to the correct angel again. Sounds freaky but its not.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2011)

if i was paying top money with a pro i understand that and alls good but at NB or AG with all the stuff that's said about them? Not that im saying they would do a bad job...just that i wouldn't know if they had .....


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 18, 2011)

if i was paying top money with a pro i understand that and alls good but at NB or AG with all the stuff that's said about them? Not that im saying they would do a bad job...just that i wouldn't know if they had .....
		
Click to expand...


I am big on custom fitting, I think its a great thing but I am not sure its what you are looking for with this stop gap set of irons. I may get burned for saying that but maybe your getting a little deep for something your looking to play with for a year or two while you find a swing.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2011)

i understand what your saying and i know thses topics have been covered before ...i have read enough of the forum to try and get an understanding but if the custom fit is free it must be worth it?? 

as has been stated many times on previous posts it is really a case of hittin some balls and having fun...i just don't want to find out i could have done better i think for me NB is probably the way to go for the varied choice!


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks for that viscount did you get your clubs from NB don't think i like the idea of clubs being bent after i have paid for them...what guarantee is there that i will hit them as well as before the bend....

didn realise it would be this hard to pick a set of clubs...even after a lot of searching on this site i still find even more strange things in golf and ways to be riped off 

Click to expand...

no, I went to an independent club builder

the idea of bending is they will/should check your impact position (usually on a strike board) and, if you are reasonably consistent, bend the head to bring the strike to centre. 

the reason they will sell you the club first is that if it breaks it's at your risk! to be fair they usually warn you first.


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 18, 2011)

Alex, you're right of course but I think the least you should expect is that you get the right flex and a club that fits you, not one you have to fit to.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah i guessed that was the reason think they have a cheek to say yeah we will sort ...oooops sorry re broke it and it cost you Â£Â£Â£ for the privilege? Do NB bend them...do you know


----------



## DCB (Feb 18, 2011)

Scouser, have a look  here  and here 

Very good price for something that would see you through your first couple of seasons as you try to get into this great game.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation both links were for the same clubs though.... 

I think I will probably go for something like the Benross given the recomendations.

Visited a local NB today and they appeared very good told them i was concerned about being pushed to one set of clubs they said they rather me try 6-7 sets and be happy as there is little mark up so long as i come back and buy the rest of my gear from there cos thats how they make their money....very impressed


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 18, 2011)

Scouser, have a look  here  and here 

Very good price for something that would see you through your first couple of seasons as you try to get into this great game.


Click to expand...


WOW look at that price!!??!! thats a bargin


----------



## DCB (Feb 18, 2011)

both links were for the same clubs though....
		
Click to expand...

Aye but one with steel shafts and t'other with graphite shafts.

Can't go wrong at that price if you're starting out.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2011)

who said im starting out just cos i missed the different shaft types!!    

sorry for the mistake! Thanks for the link


----------



## MashieNiblick (Feb 18, 2011)

wrist to floor (w/f) height is the key, your height is immaterial. standard clubs are made for a w/f of 27 inches. If you are outside of this it makes a difference to way the club impacts the ground. more than 27 you are likely to be nearer the toe, shorter nearer the heel.
		
Click to expand...

Wrist to floor 27 inches (just over 2 feet)? Are you sure?  Think that might be a typo. I'm 5 ft 6 1/2 and my wrist to floor (standing straight up) is 33 inches. Minimum you can set on PING web fit is 29 for a male.


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 21, 2011)

it's what I was told but somehow doesn't look right put that way. anyone know just what 'standard' is for sure?


----------



## MashieNiblick (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks viscount, just wondered as I thought it might just be a typo.

On the ping web fit the default setting before you enter your own measurements is 35 inches wrist to floor. Given I'm a bit of a shorty that would seem about right. Of course the standard set up for different brands differs. I think Titleist tend to be more upright and longer than Mizuno for example, which is one reason why I've tended to prefer Mizuno clubs.  

I was fitted years ago and and was about 2 degrees flat which then was Mizuno standard (6 iron = 60 degree lie). Ping web fit gives me Red dot (.75 degrees flat) and .25 inches short. I know that's just static fitting so is only a starting point and I ought to get fitted again properly I suppose.

I don't really like my clubs bent and I do prefer the idea of taking a half inch or so off the shaft rather than bend the hosel.

Once again thanks for clarifying.

On the OP topic, when I started John Letters were a top brand. New ownership now though. I see they have a new forged Master Model out assembled in St Andrews with DG/Rifle/Nippon shaft options and Tour Velvet grips. They look good and I wouldn't be ashamed to put those in my bag but it's going to be tough competing in that market against the likes of Mizuno and Titleist. Not sure about the starter sets though.


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 21, 2011)

whatever the standard wrist-to-floor measurement is, mine was 1.5 in more, which confirmed 3 deg up


----------



## Scouser (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks for all the advice was fitted for md's yesterday and I must be a short arse cos they are takin a bit off mine


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

Huge congrats on the new bats and thanks for the PMs. So new MD Superstrong irons and last yearâ€™s driver?!  Is it the Superstrong driver too?

You have some great weapons there now so that is one less question in your mind and one less excuse.

Enjoy them.

Al


----------



## Scouser (Feb 22, 2011)

yes its is the superstrong driver as well so all good    

Once again thanks for takin the time to go through the clubs!


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks for all the advice was fitted for md's yesterday and I must be a short arse cos they are takin a bit off mine 

Click to expand...

not necessarily - you might have long arms


----------



## Scouser (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks for all the advice was fitted for md's yesterday and I must be a short arse cos they are takin a bit off mine 

Click to expand...

not necessarily - you might have long arms
		
Click to expand...

what's worse short legs or knuckles that drag on the floor


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks for all the advice was fitted for md's yesterday and I must be a short arse cos they are takin a bit off mine 

Click to expand...

not necessarily - you might have long arms
		
Click to expand...

what's worse short legs or knuckles that drag on the floor 

Click to expand...


hehe about the same


----------



## Scouser (Feb 23, 2011)

first time posting ask for help then get abuse for bing a short arsed ape! Welcome to the forum ;-)


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 23, 2011)

I've got some MD stuff, it's good


----------

